# Colubrids > Hognose >  Anaconda Het. Albino x Het. Albino

## RedDevil

So far I've got four anacondas and two albinos.  Three more eggs to go.  Here's hoping...

----------


## Kinra

They're cute.  I hope you get at least 1 albino anaconda.   :Smile:

----------


## RedDevil

Didn't get it. Ended up with five anacondas and three albinos, with the ninth egg not being an albino (I've only seen its head, so I don't know if it's another anaconda or a normal).

The female did double clutch to either my anaconda het albino or my extreme albino, so I may have another chance in a couple of months.

----------


## Els

:Sad:  not your lucky day.
The albino's and the anacondas in the photo look great.

Better luck next time.

Els

----------


## Simple Man

Congrats on a healthy clutch, there's always next time  :Smile: 

Regards,

B

----------


## RedDevil

I didn't make out too badly. Out of two clutches and 22 eggs, I hatched 2 normals, 3 albinos, and 17 anacondas. Plus I still have 19 eggs from either the anaconda or a het pink to a normal, and 6 from either the anaconda or an extreme red to a het albino.

----------


## RedDevil

Hatched two in the double clutch.

----------


## babyknees

love these guys

----------


## WesleyA

I love it Tommy!!! great job. :Smile:

----------


## Simple Man

Wow, congrats  :Smile:  Great looking hogs.

Regards,

B

----------


## purplemuffin

Yayy! Little hognose babies! They are gorgeous!

----------

_RedDevil_ (10-03-2011)

----------


## tress29

> Hatched two in the double clutch.


Is it the shape/size of the scales that makes them anacondas?

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

they are sooo cute congrats and i want them  all! Very beautiful hogs!

----------

_RedDevil_ (10-03-2011)

----------


## RedDevil

> Is it the shape/size of the scales that makes them anacondas?


No, Anaconda is a pattern morph.

And it turns out all three of the albinos in that clutch were 'condas. No pictures of the third, though, as I traded it before taking any.

----------

